# Jin and Dan's wedding journal (with a BFP!!!) We're getting married TOMORROW!!!!



## Jin

So I thought I would start one of these :)

we are getting married on the 8th July 2011 here

https://www.ravenhotel-hook.co.uk/


Our ceremony will start at 3.30 pm and then we will be having a wedding breakfast for 50 people. (Family and a few close friends). we will also be having our evening reception here with a further 70 guests approx. So about 120 in the evening.

Our colours are going to be ivory and burgundy with a little bit of black thrown in. we were originally just having ivory and burgundy but my MOH will be 8 months pregnant and has seen a black dress that she really loves so I am now going to add a little bit of black into our colour scheme so that she blends in.

So far we have paid for our venue, got our wedding rings and I bought my dress last saturday :) we have booked the registrar and given notice of marriage. Dan has picked out the suits but not ordered them yet. He will hopefully be doing this next weekend.

I have a friend making our wedding invites, favours and name cards. I have another friend making our wedding cake (we are having cup cakes, probably in black cases with ivory and burgundy icing on alternate cakes, and a tradtional fruit cake on the bottom tier. Dan's auntie is doing our flowers. Not sure what yet but something ivory and burgundy tied with black ribbon.

I also have a friend doing the photos so we have been very lucky. 

My mum is paying for us to have an evening buffet (our wedding present from her) and Dan's dad is giving us 500 pounds towards a honey moon. we're going to book a last minute deal after the wedding.

I have bought some clear table crystals and burgundy heart table confetti for the wedding breakfast and we will be having balloons for our centre pieces and an arch over the top table.

I am having two bridesmaids. One a life long friend and one my 13 year old daughter. My daughter will be wearing this

https://www.debenhams.com/webapp/wcs/stores/servlet/prod_10001_10001_008010414503_-1 

but in real life it looks burgundy.

My best friend is wearing this 

https://www.simplybe.co.uk/shop/pro...pdBoUid=3181&lpgUid=11148621#colour:185,size:

I am only having five of us on the top table due to both sets of parents being divorced and I want them and their partners to feel as comfortable as possible. I will be in the middle with my groom and daughter next to me on one side and the best man and MOH on the other side. The men will be in black suits with burgundy ties and button holes.

I am very excited :happydance:


----------



## princessellie

hotel looks gorgeous, dresses are lush, sounds good :) x


----------



## booflebump

Aww, it all sounds lovely :cloud9: xxx


----------



## Mrs Liamxxs

sounds fab hunni, do we get a sneaky preview of yours lmao xx


----------



## honeybee2

oooooooooo it sounds very organised! xx


----------



## Jin

honeybee2 said:


> oooooooooo it sounds very organised! xx

Considering we only decided on a date in February, yes we are lol. But I only gave ourselves five months so we have to be.

Today we ordered and paid for the balloons. Paid the registrer and paid my daughters hotel room. My friend has just ordered our favour boxes and love heart sweets to go inside them. She is also ordering personalised wine glass charms for everyone on the top table. 

It's all coming together nicely :winkwink:


----------



## NuKe

it all sounds lovely! u have a new stalker :haha:


----------



## gemgti

my wedding is the day after lol x


----------



## Jin

Well on saturday I tried my dress on again as I was having wobbles about it. I don't know why but I had this hideous image in my mind of what it looked like. I think I tried so many on that I started to think, did I buy the right one, even though at the time I bought it it was the only one where I felt "wow" wearing it. I just forgot what it looked like and created some monstrosity in my mind. So my friend took me try it on again with all my accessories and thank goodness my worries have now gone. When I got home I ordered my hoop so of course I will have to try the dress on again just to make sure the hoop goes ok I'm sure you understand ;)

Our friend who is making our wedding cup cakes bought over some samples for us to try yesterday and they are just lovely. Really tasty and they look gorgeous too.

Today my wedding garter arrived and it is absolutely gorgeous. Ivory satin with a little blue bow on it. I love it.

So now I am just waiting for my hoop and hair piece to arrive.

H2B and the best man ordered their suits on saturday so that is also another job done.

MOH showed me the favours she is making for us and I am very pleased with them too. They are burgundy boxes with Ivory ribbon with our names and wedding date printed on. We are putting love hearts inside them. 

I still need to get my daughters bridemaid shoes and the bridal parties gifts and I also need to pay for the welcome drinks and my dress alterations. I also need to contact the venue about the food and send off our ceremony declaratory form and pick our ceremony songs, and send out the invites but apart from that I think that's it :thumbup:

Oh, and I need to get together with H2B's aunt about what wedding flowers we are having as she doing our flowers for us.


----------



## booflebump

Sounds like it is full steam ahead with you! xxx


----------



## Jin

Hoop for my wedding dress arrived today!


----------



## honeybee2

yeyyyyyy! I wana see you in it!!! xx


----------



## Jin

What just the hoop? LOL

My dress is at a friends but once I've had it altered I will take some more pics of what it looks like with the hoop underneath.


----------



## honeybee2

yeyyyyyyyyyyyyyyy! no not just the hoop hehe!


----------



## Jin

Haven't updated this for a while so thought I would do so now.

Everything is coming together nicely and I think we are nearly there. We picked Oh's wedding ring up on wednesday and I have mine already. 

So far we have sorted and paid for:

Notice of marriage
The registrar
The venue
The food
The rings
The dress
The suits
The table decoration
The invites
The evening reception
Bridesmaid dresses
The flowers
Photos (a gift)
The cake ( a gift)
Favours (gift)
Bridal underwear
Jewellery, tiara and shoes
Hoop for dress
Name cards
Suite for wedding night
Bridesmaid jewellery
Seating plan (rough draw up)
Paid for balloons
Chosen songs
Sent off wedding ceremony planning sheet
Bridesmaid shoes
Bridesmaid fascinaters
Bridesmaids handbags

*Still to do*

Dress alterations
pay for Welcome drinks
Get Attendants/thank you gifts
Seating plan display
Put together a playlist for the disco
Grooms shoes
Buy nails, eyelashes and make-up
Choose honeymoon destination.


Here are some pics

https://s751.photobucket.com/albums/xx154/Jinw1981/Wedding stuff/


----------



## Mynx

Just had a quick look thru your album and your dress is gorgeous hun :) 

And yes, those flowers are almost identical to the ones I have ordered except for the colours! Mine's ivory and scarlet red :D 

Sounds like everything is coming together nicely, you're on a mission and determined to get it all done quickly! You sound alot like me :haha:


----------



## Jin

We finally got the chance today to sit down and decide what songs we want for our ceremony.

We are having:

Whilst guests assemble:
Beatles (All you need is love)
Al Green (let's stay together)
Fyfe Dangerfield (She's more than a woman)
Wet Wet Wet (Love is all around)

Brides entry:
Lonestar (Amazed)

Signing the register:
Eva Cassidy (At Last)
Joe Cocker (You are so beautiful)
Shania Twain (From this moment)

Bride and Grooms exit:
Madness (It must be love)

First dance song:
Eric Clapton (Wonderful Tonight)

I'm still racking my brains trying to find a suitable father/daughter dance. My Dad and I have very different taste in music and although we aren't having a particularly traditional wedding, I do want to have a dance with my dad at the reception.

Today we have also paid for our balloons and I have emailed the hotel to confirm and go through the finer details.

Yesterday I got the bridesmaids shoes and tomorrow our friend who is making our cake is coming over to show us samples she has made and let us taste them. Yummy!

Getting very excited now :happydance:

*EDIT* Having Rod Stewart (Have I told you lately) for father/daughter dance.


----------



## honeybee2

and its so close too! Yummy cake, I'm so jealous, I really want to sample mine! 
As for the father and daughter dance, Im having frank sinatra the way you looked tonight. I just like it!


----------



## Mynx

Jin you got me thinking about our music too! It's sooo much harder than I thought it was going to be lol!!

I'm pretty sure that I want "Isnt she Lovely - Stevie Wonder" for my Daddy dance :D


----------



## Jin

So I took my wedding dress to a dress maker this morning who is going to take it up for me and add a bustle so I can put the train up in the evening, which means I got to try it on again. I just fall more and more in love with it each time I put it on and I can't wait to wear it on my wedding day :happydance::happydance::happydance:


----------



## Jin

I just ordered these for my bridesmaids today
 



Attached Files:







safe_image.php.jpeg
File size: 20.4 KB
Views: 2


----------



## Jin

And one of these each in black and one for myself in ivory

and we we are going to our venue on saturday morning to discuss timings of the day, pay for the welcome drinks and tie up a few loose ends.


8 weeks tomorrow and I can not wait!
 



Attached Files:







safe_image-1.php.jpeg
File size: 14.8 KB
Views: 2


----------



## Mynx

Ooo I got those dolly bags too! Got 1 for me and 1 for my bridesmaid :D The flower girls dont need them, they have wands! ;)


----------



## Jin

I had actually already bought myself a silver clutch bag but not sure if I really like it plus it's really small so thought I'd get this instead.


----------



## Jin

The fascinaters and dolly bags have all arrived. And I ordered this https://www.pure-treats.com/Satinrobes.php in ivory to wear while I am getting ready on the morning of the wedding. Searched high and low for something like this for weeks. 

Not much left to do at all now. Just need to get Thank you gifts, pay for my dress alterations, get my engagement ring redipped,get some flat shoes to wear for the evening reception and purchase some new make-up, fake nails and hair grips. I think that's it.


----------



## Mynx

Yay sounds like everything is coming together nicely hun. Not long to go now! You're under 2 months now :happydance: 
Love the robe btw! I've been thinking about getting something similar but I have about 5 robes already, and one is pale blue silk so that'll have to do ;) x


----------



## Jin

I bought these MR & MRS letters yesterday to sit on the top table and I love them https://i8.photobucket.com/albums/a22/Jin_1981/wedding%20stuff/Unknown.jpg

I'm going to spray paint them in ivory and then add some black bows and burgundy hearts to match our colour scheme and tie in with this table plan that my MOH spent all afternoon making for me yesterday https://i8.photobucket.com/albums/a22/Jin_1981/wedding%20stuff/IMAG0182-1.jpg

Sorry for the tiny pic followed by a massive pic. I don't really know what I'm doing when attatching files lol.


----------



## xxleannexx

Just read through your journal, everything looks so beautiful. i especially love your daughters bridesmaid dress.

also your table plan looks fab, not long to go i see x


----------



## Jin

Awww, thanks leanne.

Not long at all now. It'll be five weeks on Friday but because every thing is all done, to me that still seems like ages away lol. I am so ready for it. All that's left to do now is try on my dress again and pay for the alterations and pick my E-ring up from the jewellers where it is being redipped. That's it :happydance:


----------



## honeybee2

all looking fab!!!!!


----------



## Jin

So I had my final fitting and picked up my wedding dress on monday. I forgot to take a camera so don't have pictures but the seamstress did a fantastic job and it fits like a glove. She took up the hem for me, added a bustle and sewed in some chicken fillets lol. It cost 55 pounds for the alterations which I thought was pretty good :thumbup:


----------



## Mynx

Wow that is good hun! I'm looking forward to seeing pics of your dress :D 

Sounds like you'll be kept pretty busy over the next 4 weeks too!


----------



## britney102

That dress for your daughter is gorgeous! Wow. :) Burgandy isn't used often enough in my opinion, it is such a lovely color. Especially with ivory.

The Raven looks like a great venue as well. Nicely done! Hehe.


----------



## Jin

Aww, thank you Britney. I can't believe I get married in 3 weeks:happydance:

We went to our venue on tuesday just to go through all the final details and it finally sunk in that I am getting married. When we looked at the function room I started feeling very nervous imagining fifty pairs of eyes on me :blush:

We're having our hen and stag do's next week end. Can't believe how quick it's come round.

Every thing is ready and finalised. I'm ready to get married now :happydance:


----------



## Jin

Wow! This time next week I will be a Mrs!!!! 

I can't believe how quick it's come round. I finished work today for a whole three weeks and all the girls at work had signed a card wishing us luck and put a collection together for us for some spending money for our honeymoon. I thought that was very sweet and I got a bit emotional.

Tomorrow I am taking my bridesmaids for lunch and to the cinema to see Bridesmaids lol. Then sunday - wednesday I will be on a mad cleaning frenzy and thursday I will be packing for honeymoon and making sure I have every thing ready for the wedding. I can not bloody wait!!!! :happydance:


Edited to add I have realised I will be due AF on my wedding day but I'll let you into a little secret. I am desperately hoping for a BFP instead. What a great wedding gift that would be. So cross your fingers for me please ladies that not only will my wedding go smoothly but that I will get a BFP for my wedding X


----------



## honeybee2

FX for you my lovely. I cant believe how quickly its come around for all of us! has it been a mad dash trying to piece things together?


----------



## NuKe

FX'd!!!!!!!!! come on :bfp:!!!


----------



## Mynx

Aww that would be some wedding present! FX'd for you sweetie :hugs:


----------



## Jin

Thanks girls. I'm not holding my breath as nothing has happened for the last seven months but I'm hoping. You never know!


----------



## NuKe

JIN!! 4 days!!! how r u feeling?


----------



## slb80

FX for your bfp.

Not long now! :) xx


----------



## xpatchx

Oh my gosh...4 days to go! =) x


----------



## Jin

Thanks every one.

Nuke I am feeling really calm and collected lol which I wasn't expecting at all.

Although I think my mind has been completely off the wedding today as I got my :bfp: this morning!!!! I really can not believe it. I've taken four tests through out the day, one being a clear blue digital and they are all :bfp:

But I am feeling very cautious as I'm not actually due on until friday.

But it would seem that all my dreams are coming true at last. I'm marrying the man of my dreams in four days and I am a little bit pregnant. So so happy. Thank you every one for your BFP wishes. They obviously worked!


----------



## Mynx

Omg hun congratulations!!! That's amazing news!! :hugs:


----------



## NuKe

WONDERFUL!!! huge conrgrats!!!!!!!


----------



## honeybee2

:wohoo: :yipee: :bunny: 

congratulations- i'm so happy for you and what a wonderful wedding present!!!! xx


----------



## honeybee2

can I be cheeky and ask for test pics :blush: you know we love pics in here!


----------



## Jin

Thanks so much girls.

Because I am not actually due on until friday I don't think I will believe it until I am late even though I have done four tests lol.

HoneyBee I will try and post pics tomorrow if I get chance although I don't know if the first three will show up on the computer screen. I will take pics any way as there is no denying the lines on the tests but you know what it's like when you upload them on to the pc.


----------



## honeybee2

omg the spiritualist predicted in July!!!! Will it be twins????


----------



## Jin

I know Honeybee. Amazing huh? I still can't quite believe it so I took another cheapy this morning.

Any way here are my test pics just for you :winkwink:

The pic is a bit blurry and you'll probably need to click on it to make it bigger. Not sure if you can make out any thing from the pic but it was the best I could do.
 



Attached Files:







IMAG0181.jpg
File size: 16.5 KB
Views: 21


----------



## NuKe

there's NO denying those tests!!! you're preggo love!!! :happydance: how amazing and lovely! have u told ur oh yet?


----------



## Mynx

I see lots n lots of lines! Awww that's absolutely brilliant hun! Congratulations!! :hugs:


----------



## Jin

Aww, thank you so much.

Nuke yes I have told him and he is over the moon. In his own laid back way lol. 

The funny thing is he works nights and had only just gone to bed since sunday morning when I did the test so he had been awake for 36 hrs. So I debated wether to wake him up or not. In the end I decided I couldn't wait so I woke him up and told him. He sat bolt up in bed and said "Are you? See I told you you were". Then he stuck his thumb up at me and went back to sleep.
I thought "WTF?" So rang my best friend/MOH and went to hers to show her the tests. Then she made me do a clear blue digital.

When I got home OH was up and beamed at me like a cheshire cat as I walked in the door and gave me hugs and kisses. Awwww x

I hardly slept at all last night which was really frustrating. I think it must be all the excitement of everything spinning around in my head.


----------



## Mynx

Aww I'm so excited for you hun! Love your OH's reaction too!!


----------



## honeybee2

awww a massive :kiss: and :hugs: to you darling, take it easy now! xx


----------



## booflebump

Aww wonderful news, congratulations :kiss:


----------



## NuKe

yes I agree with HB, make sure u take it easy!!


----------



## twiggy56

aww congratulations! What a fairytale! :cloud9:

Your head must be spinning with a bfp and your wedding only 3 days away!! 

All totally wonderful though, enjoy every second! :flower:


----------



## Tiff

Congrats on your :bfp: hunny!!! What amazing news!!!!!!!! Omg, so close to your wedding now too. :hugs:


----------



## tmr1234

congrats on your BFP hun it is the best feeling in the world when you see them lines.
As all the outher girls have said take it easy and good luck for 3 days time


----------



## Jin

tmr1234 said:


> congrats on your BFP hun it is the best feeling in the world when you see them lines.


It really was, especially after seven months of not seeing them. I was shaking so hard. I nearly fell off the toilet seat when that first line came up :haha:

This week has got to be the most emotional week of my life and it's only wednesday.

Sadly last night I made the decision to take my dog to the vet to be put to sleep. She was 14 and had heart problems and had been struggling for a while. I cried a thousand tears last night but woke up feeling better this morning knowing that she had her first peaceful night in a long time.

Soooooo, now I'm just going to try and concentrate on the wedding because with every thing that's been going on I've barely had time to think about it and have completely missed the excitement and build up I should have experienced the last few days, which is probably why I have been so calm about every thing. You can't freak out when you don't have time to think lol.

I can't believe it's the day after tomorrow. I think the excitement might actually be starting to kick in although I already know that on the day I am going to be a complete emotional and hormornal mess :blush:


----------



## honeybee2

I know what it feels like to put down a dog. Mine was 19 and i cried so hard- a mixture of guilt and regret. I know she's sleeping now, we put her ern in my grandads casket before we buried him a few weeks back. Concentrate now on that BFP and wedding because its just around the corner!


----------



## booflebump

Oh I'm sorry to hear about your dog lovely :hugs: :hugs: It's so hard to do, but as you say, she will be resting peacefully now :hugs:

xxx


----------



## NuKe

im so sorry about your dog jin. my dad had to put one of his dogs to sleep a few months ago. he also had heart problems and epilepsy. but just think about her chasing all those bunnies in doggy heaven!


----------



## twiggy56

Im so sorry to hear about your dog Jin :hugs: Our family dog is literally that- part of our family, so I can imagine how hard it was :hugs:

Iv no idea where my head will be at when my wedding is only a days wait away...soak up every second of it!


----------



## Mynx

Aww hun so sorry to hear about your dog :hugs: Pets become such a huge part of our lives. We have 2 cats, 1 is 14 and the other is 12 so they're both pretty old (they're still very much like kittens tho!) and I know I'll be devastated when they go :cry: 

As the others have said, you've got the best wedding present EVER! A lovely BFP and your wedding! Plenty of positive stuff to focus on :hugs:


----------



## Jin

I can't believe it's actually tomorrow :happydance:

I had a few phone calls yesterday from friends and family asking if I'm nervous yet. When I told them no they said I'm weird :haha:

I am feeling a bit sick this morning though. Not sure if that's from subconscious nerves or pregnancy nausea lol. Maybe a little bit of both?

But the bottom line is, I'm getting married tomorrow!!!!!!! 
:happydance::happydance::happydance::happydance::happydance:


----------



## NuKe

:dance:


----------



## honeybee2

:yipee: :bunny: :wohoo: :flasher: 

OMG!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!! Its tomorrow! Massive hugs hun, I hope its the time of your life :kiss: :hugs:


----------



## Jin

Thanks girls :flower:

Well this will probably be my last post as a Miss as I'm just about to have something to eat and then I need to crack on with things.

The registrar just phoned to confirm every thing for tomorrow. Think that's when it kicked in that I'm getting married tomorrow. Soooo excited now!!! :happydance:


----------



## honeybee2

your day is finally here! :yipee: :bunny: :wohoo: good luck mrs!!!


----------



## Mynx

Good luck hunny! Have a fantastic day! Cant wait to see piccies :happydance:


----------



## NuKe

Good luck Jin! Hope you have a magical day and I can't wait to see the pics!!! :dance:


----------



## Midnight_Fairy

Have a brilliant day hun xxx


----------



## mummymunch

Good luuuuuuck :)


----------



## sapphire20

Hope you have a fab day


----------



## Tiff

You are a Mrs now! :yipee: I can't wait to see pictures, so happy for you both!!! :hugs:


----------



## honeybee2

hello mrs! :yipee:


----------



## NuKe

PICSSSSSSSSSSSSSSSSSSSSSS :gun:


----------



## booflebump

Congratulations Mrs - can't wait to hear all about it :kiss:


----------

